# Windows XP to Windows 7



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I am currently running XP, and am going to move everything to my new computer, which has 7. All of the programs that I use, i.e. Word, Excel, Adobe, SketchUp, Turbo Tax, etc. are or will be installed on both machines before I move anything. I have a cable, and am pretty sure that Windows 7 has a transfer program, but it occurred to me this morning that I also keep backups of all of my important files on flash drives anyway, so the question is...

is there any reason that I should not transfer my files by simply loading them onto a flash drive and installing them from that onto my new machine?

Downside is that I still need to figure out where to put them, as 7 does not appear to have "my documents", and I understand that I will lose some settings by not using the transfer program, but am also thinking that I may avoid transferring some of the old, unnecessary, extraneous files that pile up on computers over time, allowing myself to start with a clean slate.

Any thoughts, suggestions, etc. are most welcome and appreciated.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

7 does have "My Documents, " but it's just called "Documents" I think (I have 7 at home but am still on XP at work so I can't look right this second). The structure is different but it's the same idea.

You shouldn't have any problems doing what you're saying -- you're just talking about DATA files here, right? I mean... programs have to be installed via their installers for the most part, you can't just copy those files, but I think you know that.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, and yes, just as you said, the new computer has office, etc, and I would load any other programs from their respective discs, so am only referring to moving the data files via flash drive. And now that you have reminded me, I do remember having read or heard before that "my documents" is now just "documents". It all looks a lot different to me at this point, but will probably make sense once I actually move some things over there and start using it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Files can be transferred using a flash drive. 

The actual programs must be installed. You can just not transfer them.


----------



## fixrupr (Apr 10, 2014)

Just wait til you switch to 8 and you have a whole new interface to learn.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I do NOT use the default location for files....I do my own dir.....that way if the computer is shared by more than one person (different log on's), it's easier to back up stuff. 

But that is just me.

One thing to be aware of....if it's Win7 64 bit, some of your old programs may not work as expected. Win7 makes heavy use of .Net....


----------

